# Rhinestone World window decal material



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

I purchased some of Rhinestone Worlds decal material and tried to do numerous test cuts. I have adjusted force, offset, blade depth, speed and all that keeps happening is the material wads up and only makes a small cut. I am using a GCC Jaquar cutter with a 60 degree blade. Do you have any suggestions as to what settings I should try or any other suggestions to get this to cut?

I emailed Matt and they are at a tradeshow and won't be back until Friday so thought I would try here.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the same cutter and I use a force of 160, offset 25 and a speed of 30.. cuts perfect.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Tina, We don't sell any rhinestone decal material. I know there are a few out there but not sure what you are using. It may help to post what material you are using or who you purchased it from and I'm sure they will help you. I would be more than willing to help you if we sold that material. 

Maybe the Stick on material? Or someone selling the Xpel material? Not sure what you purchased, please post and more people may be able to help you solve your issue with the material. 

Matt


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Tina, let me know if you purchased from us and we can have a call together to go over your cutter and its settings.

If you have not tried this yet, you could try increasing the tension on your pinch rollers to better hold down your material as it feeds it through the cutter. Another thing that you could try is using a Cricut Cutting Mat (or something equivalent). They are inexpensive (can be purchased at places like Walmart and Joann in a couple different sizes) and have a sticky surface to them. You just place your material on the sticky mat and feed the mat and material through the cutter together. Some of our customers use these mats and love them for cutting decal material! We have tried them ourselves and they produce amazing results. These mats are also great when you want to use your smaller pieces of material (save your scraps) that might otherwise be difficult to feed through the cutter.


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Tina, We don't sell any rhinestone decal material. I know there are a few out there but not sure what you are using. It may help to post what material you are using or who you purchased it from and I'm sure they will help you. I would be more than willing to help you if we sold that material.
> 
> Maybe the Stick on material? Or someone selling the Xpel material? Not sure what you purchased, please post and more people may be able to help you solve your issue with the material.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt,

I was mistaken on who I got the material from, I ordered things from you and another company and they arrived on the same day and I forgot what I ordered from whom.

The material I am having trouble with is the stick on material from Rhinestone Designz. I went to their website and got a few pointers from their forum but have not had an opportunity to try them today. It sounds as if I may need to put the material on some form of carrier to make it more stable.

Anyone else with any suggestions?


----------



## tace (Nov 25, 2008)

CyberSultan said:


> Tina, let me know if you purchased from us and we can have a call together to go over your cutter and its settings.
> 
> If you have not tried this yet, you could try increasing the tension on your pinch rollers to better hold down your material as it feeds it through the cutter. Another thing that you could try is using a Cricut Cutting Mat (or something equivalent). They are inexpensive (can be purchased at places like Walmart and Joann in a couple different sizes) and have a sticky surface to them. You just place your material on the sticky mat and feed the mat and material through the cutter together. Some of our customers use these mats and love them for cutting decal material! We have tried them ourselves and they produce amazing results. These mats are also great when you want to use your smaller pieces of material (save your scraps) that might otherwise be difficult to feed through the cutter.


Yes, the material I am having trouble with is your Stick on Material. I went to your website and read your forums and got a few pointers and one was to put the material on a carrier sheet, haven't had time today to get a carrier sheet or try something else I have on hand as a carrier sheet. Hopefully a little later today I can work on that.

You mentioned adjusting the pressure on the pinch rollers, guess I didn't know I could do that on my GCC, do you know how that is done? When I get time, I'll try to see if I can figure that out.


----------

